# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  E4 first look episode

## Chris_2k11

Oh my god that has to be one of the worst episodes I have ever seen!  :Thumbsdown:  It was absolutely crap!  :EEK!:  And what a rubbish ending!

----------


## di marco

> Oh my god that has to be one of the worst episodes I have ever seen!  It was absolutely crap!  And what a rubbish ending!


looks like ill be bored tomorrow night then!

----------


## Angeltigger

Is it that bad

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Is it that bad


Basically yeah! It was filled with pointless, stupid, unfunny scenes with Sally, Les, Lee, Bombhead, Nancy, Nicole, Fletch, Josh, etc. Mandy & Tony were in it at the hospital, but not much!

----------


## Angeltigger

Not Nicole- what about hannah!!!!!

----------


## Debs

had to laugh at the rubbish les being a dog! did lee mention a dog?? how come he turned into one!

----------


## Debs

> looks like ill be bored tomorrow night then!


 
yep you will be very bored!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> had to laugh at the rubbish les being a dog! did lee mention a dog?? how come he turned into one!


lmao, that was sooooo pathetic   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## di marco

> yep you will be very bored!


oh you could have said something like "of corse you wont be bored" lol!

----------


## Angeltigger

> oh you could have said something like "of corse you wont be bored" lol!


Yeah they could have done- but than they are helping by saying hey Di Marco don't do it you will die of boreded

----------


## Debs

> oh you could have said something like "of corse you wont be bored" lol!


 
ok no di marco of course you wont be bored it really is the best episode ever!! :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> ok no di marco of course you wont be bored it really is the best episode ever!!


hmmm see now i dont believe you!

----------


## di marco

> Yeah they could have done- but than they are helping by saying hey Di Marco don't do it you will die of boreded


the thing is ill end up watching it anyway, and now ill be thinking  "i know its going to be boring but im watching it anyway" lol!

----------


## Angeltigger

i would not either- so maybe you should watch it and you can be the judge

----------


## Debs

> hmmm see now i dont believe you!


 
but im telling the truth!

----------


## willow

i am going to have to watch it now to see if it is really that bad!!!!

----------


## Angeltigger

People have differnt things on what is bad and good so maybe us people who have not seen it will think it not boring but Chris and Debs do think it is ****, as sometime i think the E4 looks on is not good but than i watch it on Channel 4 and it not so bad- it was just that i was tired

----------


## Debs

> People have differnt things on what is bad and good so maybe us people who have not seen it will think it not boring but Chris and Debs do think it is ****, as sometime i think the E4 looks on is not good but than i watch it on Channel 4 and it not so bad- it was just that i was tired


 
oh i can guarantee you will think it boring tigs!

----------


## di marco

> but im telling the truth!


more lies debs? that cant be good for you lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> People have differnt things on what is bad and good so maybe us people who have not seen it will think it not boring but Chris and Debs do think it is ****, as sometime i think the E4 looks on is not good but than i watch it on Channel 4 and it not so bad- it was just that i was tired


well from talking about it me and chris normally find the same parts of it boring and interesting so i will prob find it boring tonight

----------


## Angeltigger

> oh i can guarantee you will think it boring tigs!


Well i might be missing it anyway and anyway Thursdays one are always boring

----------


## di marco

> Well i might be missing it anyway and anyway Thursdays one are always boring


not necessarily

----------


## Chris_2k11

Why are Thursday's ones always boring?   :Searchme:

----------


## Debs

> Well i might be missing it anyway and anyway Thursdays one are always boring


 :Searchme:   why are they???

----------


## Eve4eva

i want to see more cameron and steph.. !!
I like Bombhead and Lee so it wasnt THAT bad today... Just the new characters-they CANT act!!!

----------


## Angeltigger

Todays was ok- Thursdays ones are always boring - but than i might than are boring as i am tired- i can not Hannah is in tomorrows one

----------


## di marco

> Todays was ok- Thursdays ones are always boring - but than i might than are boring as i am tired- i can not Hannah is in tomorrows one


oh i hate hannah! todays wasnt as bad as it sometimes is, but its been good recently so it was worse than it has been

----------


## Angeltigger

And what was that all about that Lee was dog! Did i miss something

----------


## Debs

> And what was that all about that Lee was dog! Did i miss something


lee hypnotised sally or tried to but instead hypnotised les!! god knows why he turned into a dog though??

----------


## Angeltigger

So Lee never turned in to one

----------


## Angeltigger

i read it wrong

----------


## Debs

> So Lee never turned in to one


 
no  :Searchme:   unless i missed that bit??

----------


## di marco

nope lee didnt turn into a dog, les did

----------


## Angeltigger

Yep Lee never turned into a dog - it was me reading it wrong

----------


## Angeltigger

_




 Originally Posted by debs

lee hypnotised sally or tried to but instead hypnotised les!! god knows why he turned into a dog though??


It because Debs before lee tried to hypnotised sally, les said that it would not work and than said something about winning best dog thing and than lee hypnotised les instead of Sally, I think hollyoaks was trying to make a joke but it never worked_

----------


## di marco

> _
> 
> It because Debs before lee tried to hypnotised sally, les said that it would not work and than said something about winning best dog thing and than lee hypnotised les instead of Sally, I think hollyoaks was trying to make a joke but it never worked_


it was awful, especially when they carried it on the next day too!

----------


## Debs

> _It because Debs before lee tried to hypnotised sally, les said that it would not work and than said something about winning best dog thing and than lee hypnotised les instead of Sally, I think hollyoaks was trying to make a joke but it never worked_


 
ohh missed the dog joke!

----------


## di marco

> ohh missed the dog joke!


lol!

----------


## Angeltigger

i know i think everyone missed the joke

----------


## Debs

> i know i think everyone missed the joke


 
 :Rotfl:   wasnt a very good one then

----------


## Angeltigger

nope

----------


## Angeltigger

What was that all about tonight? Outside the college?

----------

